# Ollech & Wajs Cobra - New Arrival



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This little beauty arrived this morning:










43.3mm including crown

39.0mm excluding crown measured across 2 to 8 axis

46.2mm length including lugs

11.4mm thick including the dome of the crystal

Weight 108g on the screwed link bracelet (my electronic scale isn't working so take this as approximate)

25 jewels ETA2824-2 movement, sapphire crystal,

It reminds me of the RLT11 I stupidly sold and is in my opinion the best looking of all the O&W divers with the index style hands and the uncluttered dial with the orange border around the 12 lume triangle.

I will take some more pictures on a day with better weather.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

That is really nice John, well done :thumbsup:


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

well I do like.. reminds of the Benrus Class A., but there's something just so right about O&W's. I've gotta join that club!


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Very nice :thumbsup: - Glad to see O&W have added a few mm to their divers as they were always a few mm small for my liking - Health to wear ... Paul


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Looking good, I think that has to be one of my favorites at the moment from O&W, it's the hand set that does it for me


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Im not fussed about Ollech & Wajs but that is quite nice..


----------



## Sancho Panza (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice, a very clean and easy to read dial :good:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Very nice John, functional yet classy. :thumbsup:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

whats the fit and finish like of these john?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

My little *Cougar* says hello to your big *Cobra*.


----------



## rambutan (May 7, 2010)

very elegant, very simple - must get one


----------



## Fulminata (Feb 23, 2008)

I keep looking at those John. Very much my cup of tea. :yes:

Let us know how you get on with it. In the meantime, enjoy.


----------



## andytyc (Sep 9, 2006)

Great watch John! Glad you like it :thumbsup: I really do think this is Mr Waj's best new watch to date. This, the ID3077 (black)and MP2801/2824-2 have been my favourite O&W watches.


----------



## zed4130 (Jun 25, 2009)

very nice smart looking watch, :thumbsup:

paul


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

Great watch and the best-looking O&W diver IMO. When I bought mine it was only available on a Nato, ended up flipping it. If I'd had it on the bracelet, I reckon I'd have kept it. Loved the 2-colour lume too, but that domed crystal made it a bitch to photograph!

Enjoy :thumbsup:


----------



## Dubdom (May 9, 2010)

Hi all,

I'm new to this forum,

I really like the look of this one - could you tell me where you got this one from?

It looks really well finished, are you happy with its fit and finish (case, crown, bezel, bracelet, face/dials etc.)?

cheers

d


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mrteatime said:


> whats the fit and finish like of these john?


Shawn it's the best finish of any O&W I have owned, it is certainly better than the M series diver.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

How is it better than the M series?


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

JoT said:


> mrteatime said:
> 
> 
> > whats the fit and finish like of these john?
> ...


Looks bead blasted like mine. Yes?


----------



## jmm1 (Aug 18, 2009)

Very nice,well done


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I like that, wondering wether to try that bezel insert on my 11


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Griff said:


> How is it better than the M series?


The finish is better, the bezel fit is better, the crown / crown guard, the dial is a real beauty as well :yes:


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

BlueKnight said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> > mrteatime said:
> ...


Yes, it looks very smart as well


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

JoT said:


> > Looks bead blasted like mine. Yes?
> 
> 
> Yes, it looks very smart as well


Gee Thanks...Yours looks good as well...


----------

